# Full of Sh**



## Jeancokids (Jan 16, 2012)

I know that is a pretty blunt way of titling this but that is what I have been lately. Literally! I have been diagnosed with IBS for many years. I am 47. But have had many tests since because I have never been able to get it under control and I feel like there should be something more that can be done. I used to have more of the IBS-D but in the last year it has changed to IBS-C. Almost thinking the D was much easier to control. I knew what to do. With the constipation I feel so awful for days at a time with the D it was usually over within an hour after eating. In the last few years I have also developed Acid Reflux. Oh what more do I have to deal with?! My family has been good about everything. My husband has been awesome. I know my daughter gets tired of it because it seems every time we schedule shopping date I end spending half the time finding a bathroom (that was during the IBS-D time). Now I am just in so much pain I don't want to do anything.Recently I went to the Univ of IA for a round of tests which included a Colonoscopy (I already had one of those a few years ago), FL Esophagram & Cookie Swallow, Upper GI Endoscopy, Esophageal Manometry, Breath Hydrogen Test (Fructose), Anal Manometry, and a CT scan of my stomach. Out of all these test they tell me I need to go to a Poop Therapy Class. Not actual name but you get the idea. Really?! I feel like the Drs think I am crazy. Like there really isn't anything wrong with me. So why do I feel so crappy all the time?! I pretty much cried all the way home from that appt. I am so frustrated! Which as others have talked about; doesn't help the stress that causes more IBS symptoms.So I guess I am going to have to learn how to deal with my body myself. I have purchased books now to study - IBS for Dummies, Heartburn & Acid Reflux for Dummies, Eating for IBS for Dummies, and Eating for IBS. But I still have no idea where to start. What to eat? What meds to take? What excerices to do? So if I can get any pointers from others going through this that would be awesome!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If you have C have you tried Magnesium supplements??? Have you tried using a stool softener?? Have you tried Fiber or Fiber Supplements(WITH the appropriate amount of water intake)??? Have you tried using a probiotic like Align, Culturelle, Florastor, Sustenex??? etc?? (Probiotics need several weeks worth of a try to see if they will help you. So stick to it. If one doesn't help.. try another with different strains in it.)For the pain have you tried using peppermint tea or peppermint capsules??? Peppermint is a natural antispasmodic. That can help with cramping. If you deal with C everyday.... you must treat it everyday. There is no perfect place to start. Just start! Everyone has to go through trial & error with different treatments. And most people find that several treatments working together help them manage their symptoms best.So get started. Also see the Constipation Forum for more ideas.


----------



## mcwifey (Nov 28, 2011)

You had me @ full of sh*t. I've just been diagnosed with IBS-C. My appendix ruptured April/11 & I was 2 days septic before I had surgery. My bowels haven't been right since. The worst time I was 10 days no BM. Eating caused me such pain I was screaming like I was in labor. I had 25ft of poop that was stuck. They gave me morphine, 3 enemas before anything moved & sent me home.I am interested in the FODMAP plan & more natural IBS solutions. But, I'm desperate for relief as the pain keeps me from sleeping. So I'm taking a low dose SSRI & Domperidone. It's helping but I still have pretty severe symptoms.Anyways, glad to find all of you & this site. It's frustrating that IBS treatment is so individualized. But, it's comforting to talk to people who understand.


----------



## Jeancokids (Jan 16, 2012)

BQ - no I haven't tried the Magnesium but have read it helps. I am also going to try some Probiotics again. I had one time but it didn't seem to work but maybe I need to give them more time. I have been taking Fiber pills forever. I agree MCWIFEY, it is so great to have others to discuss our pain with. Make me feel not so crazy after all.


----------



## mcwifey (Nov 28, 2011)

I just met with a Neurologist today bc I 've had Migraines since I was 12 & she recommended Magnesium too. Any type except Magnesium Citrate. BK-do you know if this applies to IBS as well? She also said to take with food as long as it's not dairy. Calcium counters Magnesium.


----------

